# Dewalt vs. Milwaukee 18v Bandsaw



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking to purchase one ASAP pros and cons on either please


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

*Dewalt*

i have a dewalt 18v and love it only cuts up to 2 1/2" but it is so much lighter than the milwaukee one.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd go corded unless you plain on taking it into tight spaces like attics or crawl spaces


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have the M18 Milwaukee. Cuts up to 3 inch. Solid tool. If it's for heavy use, get a corded saw. Larger cuts and more oomphf.


----------

